# Old Abandoned Gas Stations Across the United States



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2014)

Here are photos of some eerie looking old abandoned service stations in the USA...http://www.buzzfeed.com/gofurther/creepy-abandoned-service-stations-across-the-country


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2014)

Some great photos there.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 14, 2014)

Very cool.  Might make a good place to hold up if needing shelter if I were homeless and if not too far from places I could reach by bike.  I would plan ahead of course.  Some curtains a little paint.  hmmmm.  let me think, I sure could use a change of scenery.  Nope, not unless several more people will be camping out with me.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 16, 2014)

Hmmmn, they do look a bit eerie don't they? A bit Stephen King.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 16, 2014)

Sadly, only one of those looks like it could be older than me.  (#6, based on the pumps)


----------

